# 'Red Rekord' Yea Or Nay??



## johnbaz

*let's be knowing, once and for all-who likes the 'red rekord?*​
*let's be knowing, once and for all-who likes the 'red rekord?*

yes,i adore it-passionately.16100.00%no, when i see it, my recently eaten dinner defies gravity.00.00%


----------



## johnbaz

i think it's about time we should stand up and be counted- friend or foe?

let's see the actual percentages,i for one will be an ally.

john.


----------



## USEDMODEL

johnbaz said:


> i think it's about time we should stand up and be counted- friend or foe?
> 
> let's see the actual percentages,i for one will be an ally.
> 
> john.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


 Bet we get outnumbered quickly John

This makes 2 + Stan .... we got 3 votes


----------



## johnbaz

yeah-we're lickin' the non believers hands down , at least for now

john.


----------



## USEDMODEL

Quick, close the thread :laugh:


----------



## pg tips

I'll be keeping an eye on this, don't want the other mods abusing their powers and rigging the vote! :laugh:


----------



## jasonm

I only mess with Macs posts :yes:

This poll wont need rigging :biggrin:


----------



## johnbaz

sod it!!!

looks like we're in the smelly brown stuff now, the 'antis' have awaken and taken over the assylum

john.

ps, we're still in the lead tho'-just


----------



## USEDMODEL

Stan hasn't voted yet and we are up to 3, so we have a closet admirer in our midst

PS, have 15 new members all lined up and primed to vote


----------



## johnbaz

damn-it's up to even-stevens someone voted against and didn't leave a comment (not even a gloat )

john.

ps,ooops, it's jase & pg (always did think the were strange )


----------



## mach 0.0013137

:whistling:


----------



## USEDMODEL

Macs lurking, could be him ................. he called me a Daft Leek earlier.

How true :biggrin:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

jasonm said:


> I only mess with Macs posts
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


 At last he admits his abuse of power :biggrin:


----------



## USEDMODEL

Thought it might be

Whistle in the wind Mac


----------



## mach 0.0013137

USEDMODEL said:


> johnbaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> damn-it's up to even-stevens someone voted against and didn't leave a comment (not even a gloat )
> 
> john.
> 
> ps,ooops, it's jase & pg (always did think the were strange )
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Macs lurking, could be him ................. he called me a Daft Leek earlier.
> 
> How true
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...




mach 0.0013137 said:


> :whistling:
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


 :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## USEDMODEL

Next NEW thread........... should moderators become elcted officials :whistling:

Watch your step Mac ......... we are after you :biggrin:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Moi? :huh:


----------



## USEDMODEL

No .......... the Vegetarian from Leicester :biggrin:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Can`t be me then, I`m from Aberfieldy :laugh: :tongue:


----------



## USEDMODEL

U likkle liar :laugh:

Lots of Birthdays today ............ better go and do some Birthday wishes.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

No I`m not, I was born in Aberfieldy Cottage Hospital so _naa!!_ ya daft sheep sh*ging leek :tongue:


----------



## USEDMODEL

Sound like a line out of Highlander :laugh:

Is that the best you've got Mac :tongue:

Rephrase the location ................. you now reside in Leicester, ENGLAND, Yuk


----------



## mach 0.0013137

It`s good enough for the likes of you Taffy :laugh:



USEDMODEL said:


> Rephrase the location ................. you now reside in Leicester, ENGLAND
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


 True

I want to go home 

BTW you do realise you`re a bit early with your birthday posts


----------



## USEDMODEL

Now, have I ever complained when you have been early with your Friday or Saturday watch posts

Let those who have not sinned, cast the first stone .........springs to mind


----------



## mach 0.0013137

BTW 5-3 :laugh: :tongue:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Anyway, I must away to bed

I`m off to visit my dear old Mother tomorrow

At my sisters place in St Albans


----------



## USEDMODEL

Come on Stan ................ make it 5-4 and lets kick some butt


----------



## mach 0.0013137

You wait till Griff votes----- 6-4, 6-4, 6-4, 6-4 :tongue:


----------



## Stan

Stop this diatribe at once you bunch of nutters.

Don't you realise that a watch has feelings? :sadwalk:

Even a watch owner has feelings, on this forum we used to welcome even those that bought less than worthy watches from people that claimed to be watch makers but had them made by others and claimed them as their own. :angry:

Those people have advertised those watches as having features that owners discovered that the watches didn't have on close inspection.

Bullshine watches?

I suspect so.

My vote is for the Rekord quartz in any colour, or any other watch that hasn't had a trumpet blown via the anal marginal. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## USEDMODEL

Totally agree Stan................ now VOTE you fellow nutter

We actually needed you earlier Stan, to close the thread when we were in front

Never mind ............. I am sure our American cousins and overnight visitors will have their say and put the Anal brigade in their place :laugh:


----------



## USEDMODEL

Thanks to whoever made it 5-5.

You have taste ............


----------



## john b

Tis I, on the other side of the pond.


----------



## Stan

Close the thread whilst in front Roy?

I wouldn't do that. I hate closing or deleting threads.

I'd only do that in forum interests as I see them.

Our American family may have a different slant on life than us Brits but the values we have may be similar.

I suspect the red Rekord may get a bit of a bashing from the Yanks when they come on line? :laugh:


----------



## joolz

Yes Vote from me. 6-5 in favour. :thumbsup:


----------



## hakim

Seeing how liked the Red Rekord is, I think it should at least be made the RLT mascot!


----------



## nickk

My vote makes it 7-6 (and you only need 40% of the poll to be Prime Minister).

I've never noticed the chequered dial before - every time I see it there is more to

Nick


----------



## plumsteadblue

Well I love it and it gets my vote,


----------



## oldfogey

Well, the poll options had more passion than I felt about it, but I vote for rather than against.


----------



## USEDMODEL

Griff, I have a sneaking suspicion you voted in the negative


----------



## raketakat

I've had to vote "huffing chunks" out of respect for Stan

He is too much of an individualist to want us to endorse his taste.

I suspect he likes to put his wagons in a circle and fight on :biggrin:


----------



## USEDMODEL

I don't think we are endorsing Stans taste.

He knows who likes the watch and who doesn't and knowing Stan, I don't think he gives a toss, he likes the watch and that is all that counts.

The wagons are in a cirle and he is putting up a good fight.

PS ......... he now knows at least 10 other people who would buy it off him, if he ever decided to sell it, which he won't


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I think you underestimate our Stan, he wouldn`t need to circle the wagons, he`s quite capable of seeing off any and all detractors

More power to the old codger I say :boxing:


----------



## USEDMODEL

For ONCE we agree on something Mac


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Weird but true :laugh:


----------



## makky

The red Rekord should be the RLT mascot.

It's the most adorable watch I've ever seen.

Why? - Someone took all the leftover watch parts that nobody wanted, threw them together in the dark, and the Rekord was born.

It's the same feeling you get when you see a really ugly puppy.

It just needs to be loved!


----------



## pg tips

a really ugly puppy

That sums it up.

can't believe the vote, must be Stan fiddeling the results!


----------



## USEDMODEL

Paul, as quoted to Mac sometime last night

Let those who have not sinned, cast the first stone .........springs to mind

Stan is beyond reproach and would never contemplate doing something like that, shame on you


----------



## jasonm

> a really ugly puppy


 So that makes it 'The Runt'

*'Stans Red Runt' *Has a certain ring to it I reckon...... :biggrin:


----------



## johnbaz

WWHHHOOOOOOOPPPPPEEEEEEE

still in front so, victory to the rekord

john


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I wonder if I can re register on the forum and cast another vote

BTW regarding Stan messing with the votes he certainly wouldn`t however there is someone else who could and has already shown a willingness to alter innocent forum members posts


----------



## Stan

I changed it back Roy, it wasn't very convincing at 103 to 12. :biggrin:

I don't see the point in cheating.


----------



## ESL

You got my vote Stan. That looks even better on the black leather strap.

Did I just post that???????

:laugh:


----------



## johnbaz

i'm with 'the welshman'- i reckon we've won the day :rltrlt:


----------



## USEDMODEL

Stan said:


> I changed it back Roy, it wasn't very convincing at 103 to 12.
> 
> I don't see the point in cheating.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


 Was a tad blatant Stan

No need to cheat when you can win, fair and square

I love your sense of humour Stan

Mac What is it like banging your head against a brick wall ? :laugh:

PS. Just in case your watching, which I know you are

14-12, 14-12, 14-12 :biggrin:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

*FIX!!!!!*

*BOO!!,HISS!!, I DEMAND A RECOUNT!!!*


----------



## USEDMODEL

I think an apology to the GREAT and MIGHTY RED ONE is in order

Not because you don't like it. We all see watches we dislike and are free to air our view.

Just because of the way you have MALIGNED this fine timepiece in the past

OK

Apology accepted He PM me, as he didn't want to do it in public.


----------



## johnbaz

oh bum-i missed 'the fix' , i bet it looked great 103-12

but as you said roy,stan don't need to cheat 'the watch' won on it's own merits

john


----------



## USEDMODEL

Certainly did and a big thank for starting a very entertaining and informative thread.

Stan, display the RR with pride, it is a forum favourite :rltrlt:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

*Yeah*, right, sure I did

It`s time for your medication Mr Cummings


----------



## USEDMODEL

Could have sworn I had a PM with SORRY O GREAT RED ONE on it

I just assumed it was from you ......... must have another nutter on the forum, besides me that is :laugh:


----------



## Griff

The vote at this point indicates that copious medication is required :hmmm9uh:


----------



## jasonm

The battle is not lost yet my queasy friends, we need to put a timescale on the poll before we decide the outcome....

Or maybe we need to have prospective new members vote before they join


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Or maybe this _would_ the right time for someone to abuse their secred trust and missuse their powers

I wish to state that I did not post this and would never suggest or condone a moderator taking such despicable and underhanded action


----------



## USEDMODEL

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I wish to state that I did not post this and would never suggest or condone a moderator taking such despicable and underhanded action style_emoticons/
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


 style_emoticons/style_emoticons/style_emoticons/

Just like you never PMd your apology to me .......................

Please take defeat GRACEFULLY ............. I hate to see grown men cry. :tongue:


----------



## USEDMODEL

Griff said:


> The vote at this point indicates that copious medication is required
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


 Taken it Griff

Did no good, we are still winning

PS 15-12, 15-12, 15-12


----------



## Griff

*FIFTEEN* "persons" have voted in the affirmative!!!http://bestsmileys.com/surprised/5.gif

Someone tell me I'm dreaming this and I'm about to wake up with a cold sweat on my brow. Next I'm going to read a post from Jot supporting the government!! :huh:

*AAAAAARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH*


----------



## USEDMODEL

Griff said:


> Next I'm going to read a post from Jot supporting the government!!
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


 That would be a miracle but stranger things have happened at Christmas :biggrin:

The great RR won the vote.

JoT voted Labour ................. just can't see that.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

USEDMODEL said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish to state that I did not post this and would never suggest or condone a moderator taking such despicable and underhanded action
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Just like you never PMd your apology to me ......................
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

 No Roy, that one didn`t happen or if it did, trust me it certainly didn`t come from me



USEDMODEL said:


> Please take defeat GRACEFULLY ............. I hate to see grown men cry.
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


 To paraphrase a famous man......

_*We shall go on to the end,, we shall fight on the seas and oceans, we shall fight with growing confidence and growing strength in the air, we shall defend our watches, whatever the cost may be, we shall fight on the beaches, we shall fight on the landing grounds, we shall fight in the fields and in the streets, we shall fight in the hills; we shall never surrender style_emoticons/*_


----------



## Griff

Someone send Cameron a red Rekord. It might boost his poll score as well


----------



## USEDMODEL

Griff said:


> Someone send Cameron a red Rekord. It might boost his poll score as well
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


 Griff, you would have to get Stan to hand it over.

MISSION IMPOSSIBLE springs to mind :biggrin:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

It could herald the end of the world as we know it :laugh:


----------



## USEDMODEL

New timeframe

Before RR

After RR :clap:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

In response to this PM ......



> The Red Rekord thread has been quite entertaining.
> 
> Now all I have to do is convince you, Jason, Griff and any other doubters to retire gracefully. :biggrin:


 I repeat this style_emoticons/ ......



mach 0.0013137 said:


> To paraphrase a famous man......
> 
> _*We shall go on to the end,, we shall fight on the seas and oceans, we shall fight with growing confidence and growing strength in the air, we shall defend our watches, whatever the cost may be, we shall fight on the beaches, we shall fight on the landing grounds, we shall fight in the fields and in the streets, we shall fight in the hills; we shall never surrender :biggrin: *_
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


----------



## USEDMODEL

We shall go on to the end, we shall fight on all forums, we shall fight with growing confidence and growing strength on any matters concerning the Red Rekord, we shall defend this watch, whatever the cost may be, we shall fight on the beaches, we shall fight on the landing grounds, we shall fight in the fields and in the streets, we shall fight in the hills; Stan shall never surrender the Red Rekord to anyone !!!!!!!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

USEDMODEL said:


> Stan shall never surrender the Red Rekord to anyone !!!!!
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


 Glad to hear it

I think he should be made *Official Custodian of The Red Rekord*

Entrusted to keep it safely locked away in a secret vault, deep in the very bowels of darkest Stoke :biggrin:


----------



## USEDMODEL

mach 0.0013137 said:


> USEDMODEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stan shall never surrender the Red Rekord to anyone !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear it style_emoticons/
> 
> I think he should be made *Official Custodian of The Red Rekord*
> 
> Entrusted to keep it safely locked away in a secret vault deep in the very bowels of darkest Stoke
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

 Agree

Providing he posts photographs at least once a day


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Agreed

As long as it`s a site of the detractors choosing

Something like.... http://www.exploringthepotteries.org.uk/

Would, I`m sure be acceptable to my colleagues and I :laugh:


----------



## USEDMODEL

I was thinking, more of posting it on this site, where all dissenters should be sent.

Surprise


----------



## Running_man

I've seen Stan's Red Rekord and I quite like it. I wouldn't wear it all the time or anything but it'd be an interesting part of any collection. Plus it would go nice with a red crushed velvet three piece suit. Maybe... :yes:

Andrew.


----------



## USEDMODEL

Running_man said:


> I've seen Stan's Red Rekord and I quite like it. I wouldn't wear it all the time or anything but it'd be an interesting part of any collection. Plus it would go nice with a red crushed velvet three piece suit. Maybe...
> 
> Andrew.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


 Hope you voted Andrew


----------



## Running_man

I've just voted in favour!

Andrew.


----------



## USEDMODEL

Thanks Andrew...........all votes gratefully received.

16-12,16-12,16-12 ................. not wishing to rub it in


----------



## mach 0.0013137

The government needs to be informed and act quickly, a terrible maddness is overtaking the country

The UN should be called in to help set up emegency medical treament centres to prevent it becoming a Pandemic


----------



## USEDMODEL

The madness was .............. you thought you would win

Never underestimate the opposition ........ they have been a hard nut to crack

Whereas, you have just fizzled out :biggrin:


----------



## Stan

Red Rekord now in the sales section. :whistling:


----------



## USEDMODEL

Stan said:


> Red Rekord now in the sales section.
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


 Nice one Stan ............... What are you going to do if someone wants to buy it

throw a party


----------



## Stan

Sell it gracefully Roy.


----------



## USEDMODEL

Obviously you pitched the price at just the right level to put off the bargain hunters like Pg, Jason, Mac and now Mark with his £10 wonders

You are obviously targetting this watch to go into a collection of distinction

Sorry Stan ............... selling the family silver is a


----------



## Stan

I will vet all potential owners Roy, have no fear.

The undeserving will not get this masterpiece of the watchmaking art.

Or, I will be destined to pee in a cup (china not earthenware) for the rest of my life.


----------



## USEDMODEL

Some BARSTEWARD has voted for the opposition and didn't have the decency to post a comment

Do you think it is some UNSCRUPULOUS moderator Stan, trying to claw the lead back over a couple of days, thinking we wouldn't notice.

At least you had the decency to make the score RIDICULOUS


----------



## mach 0.0013137

The fight back begins

Once the right thinking silent majority stir into action, victory will be ours


----------



## Stan

Naah, it wasn't a mod Roy. All the mods love the red Rekord. :laugh:

Well, Alex and I do.


----------



## USEDMODEL

Yes you may, in the end win ..................... by Christmas 2006, at this rate

CLOSE THE THREAD and stop the misery ............for the LOSERS :laugh:


----------



## johnbaz

i agree with roy,the 'antis' have had long enough now-they'll never bring the 'mighty red one down' so let's close it down and stop torturing them :laugh:

regards,john.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

In line with my recent re-evaluation of my views on the subject, I wish to change my vote from a negative to a neutral with the hope that the Red Rekord gives Stan and his heirs many years of enjoyment

N.B. this post is *NOT* meant to be sarcastic :biggrin:


----------



## johnbaz

i can't believe this thread resulted in over a hundred replies :rltrlt:

maybe it will become the forum 'mascot' one day or is that too much to ask for,seeing as how close the vote was it would probably mean that a high percentage of members would be just plain unhappy :laugh:

anyhow, all the best for the new year :biggrin:

john.


----------



## JoT

The Red Rekord :biggrin:

Once a much admired piece, I wondered what became of it

Perhaps it lives? :rltrlt:


----------



## Stan

JoT said:


> The Red Rekord :biggrin:
> 
> Once a much admired piece, I wondered what became of it
> 
> Perhaps it lives? :rltrlt:
> 
> View attachment 50421


 I still have it John, but it will need a new battery. :laugh:


----------



## JoT

Stan said:


> I still have it John, but it will need a new battery. :laugh:


 You must have a UCA364 lurking around somewhere get it going!


----------



## Stan

JoT said:


> You must have a UCA364 lurking around somewhere get it going!


 I'm hoping it wasn't originally fitted with an Alkaline battery, if it was I hold out little hope.  I must dig it out and investigate, sometime. :laugh:


----------

